# Carrera GT



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Saw my first one, parked by the side of the road in Alderley Edge in Cheshire... guessing it was a football players' as their wives tend to hit the bars most nights 8) 

I'm gonna have to start playing the Lottery if I ever want one 

Fantastc looking car and almost untouchable performance


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw an Enzo in Golden Square the other day. 

Not seen a Carrera GT though.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Saw a Carrera GT in Guildford a couple of months back, driven by what looked to be a middle-aged businesswoman :? :roll:

I'd choose one ANY day over a Merc SLR.

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I'd choose one ANY day over a Merc SLR.


Me to, & over any other car as well, assuming it was a second car...


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

My dream car . . . . .

one day!, you never know!


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

Carrera GT just did the Ring in 7 mins 32.44 and claims to be the fastest production car around Nuburgring!

Seems like the Radicals record of 7 mins 19s has not reached Germany yet!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

chowy said:


> Carrera GT just did the Ring in 7 mins 32.44 and claims to be the fastest production car around Nuburgring!
> 
> Seems like the Radicals record of 7 mins 19s has not reached Germany yet!


Ah, but Radical have yet to manufacture more than the one actual Sr3 turbo that Phil Bennet cracked the record in, so the 'production' bit might b ethe arbiter. Carrera GTs are shipping now - even though they are all (1500?) sold.

I think I'd take the 'slower' car anyway. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I think I'd take the 'slower' car anyway. :wink:


Agreed.

I think I'd have a heart attack lapping at 7'19 where as 7'32 would just be a montrous adrenalin rush! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just in case anyone has forgotten what the Carrera GT looks like :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can't remember which show I've been at when I saw one, but it was a lot smaller than I imagined.

Not sure why I thought it would be big in the first place, but it looked tiny.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

A friend told me he saw one for sale in Park Lane (i think) for Â£325,000. 

That's inflation i told him, as i thought they were going for about 250k


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Â£325 is not that bad i don't think (as long as it is new, of course), i did make some enquiries with porsche regarding my pipe dream idea of buying a Carrera GT  the price was set at 450,000 Euros regardless of where the car ends up, all orders are placed direct to Germany - apparently this was intended to stop prices being hiked up by specialist dealers etc. , doubt it has worked!

I remember seeing several available new GT's for around the 330k mark, so a hike of 20k on the Porsche 450 Euro price 

Just out of interest, the deposit on one from Porsche is 50k , and the waiting time i was quoted was 18-24 months  - although I was told it was uncertain whether any more new cars would be made, at this point i had now realised there was no way i could afford it anyway so it wasn't important  was fun whilst it lasted :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> Saw an Enzo in Golden Square the other day.
> 
> Not seen a Carrera GT though.


Saw another Enzo last night - in the car park at High Wycombe Train Station. :roll:

The bloke was trying to execute a three point turn and no one was letting him do it.

Got his own back though when he finally got away and floored it up the the hill.


----------

